# If peep sight is to high for you would you shoot high?



## AnimalSlayer (May 14, 2005)

They only thing i can say is to draw your bow back without moving your head at all to find the peep and see where it is, my guess is that yes your peep is too high. you should be able to draw that peep directly to eye level without moving your head at all. once you do that sigh adjustment should bring your shot group down, or your arrow isnt level with your knock aming it high.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Check your rest and make sure the arrow is in line with the burger button whole. Also your settings for the nock point should be 90 degrees and center shot is 3/4 inch from the sight window.

AnimalSlayer is right on.

Oh almost forgot...are you shooting the SAT or HDC cams?


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

The answer to your main question is yes,move your peep up and you will shoot higher,move it down and you will shoot lower.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

15' !!!!!!! something is wrong. Your arrow should be nearly perpendicular to your string. Within a 1/4" either way depending on ho your bow tunes. It sounds like your nocking poing is VERY low or your rest is VERY high. Your rest should be about the same height as the berger hole in the riser.


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

*got peep lowered and am still a little high*

The peep was definitely to high, i had to move my head alot to see out of it. I'm now about 8inches high. The loop and the rest look fine to me. I'll take to a differant shop and see what they say.

If anything the nock may be alittle high but wouldn't that make it shoot low? If the rest is n't high enough would it shoot high?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

bowhunterksb said:


> The peep was definitely to high, i had to move my head alot to see out of it. I'm now about 8inches high. The loop and the rest look fine to me. I'll take to a differant shop and see what they say.
> 
> If anything the nock may be alittle high but wouldn't that make it shoot low? If the rest is n't high enough would it shoot high?


If your peep is too high for you and you are bringing the peep down to your eye when aiming the shot will be high as a result. Of course this assumes that if your head was bigger and you could see through the peep the arrow would hit its mark.


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

*I give up for now*

I'll be taking my bow to a shop about a hour away that i trust andlet them fix it.

I moved rest up no change

I moved rest down and got the arrows about 2inches higher than i wanted. That is with the top pin slid all the way up and the bracket to.

The arrow is pointed way down now and isn't close to being rgiht


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Put your sight adjustments near the center of its' up and down capability to give you maximum adjustment when finished.

Now have someone help you that has a magic marker in hand. Draw the bow to full draw without bending your head, leaning or anything. It should remain upright and comfortable. Have your helper move that magic marker up and down the string until the marker tip is in a straight line with your eye, the peep, and the sight pin. Then have him mark that point on the string. Install your peep where the mark is, and you should be ready to go.

That's the way I set them up, and they have all been perfect.

Now centershot and rest position is another story and deserves another writing if that's your issue, but that should only be an issue at tuning.

TANC


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

Distance from nock point to peep runs around 5" for most shooters. If you're at 8" you ran out of short range pin movement about 2 inches ago. That's why you're shooting as high as you are.


----------

